# Piltz Stihl



## keystone816 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what the deal is with these saws, i can't seem to find much info on them and i am just curious


----------



## old-cat (Dec 9, 2013)

*B S*


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 9, 2013)

keystone816 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the deal is with these saws, i can't seem to find much info on them and i am just curious



I would like to know as well. Seems like there is something behind it all. A bigger sprocket and away she goes! Hmm my 017 could be a monster! LOL 

ok maybe not.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I just finished watching watching a video on YouTube of a ms250 with a 24" bar. I searched google and found a few 880's for sale that they had "customized"


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 9, 2013)

Somewhere he had pics and a listing for a MS192c-e (rear handle) with a 24" bar. SMH


----------



## keystone816 (Dec 9, 2013)

you would think they would have a website, i was just curious about it.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 9, 2013)

MS 180 250 260 all with larger bars and cutting like crazy!.. I found Piltz sprockets on ebay which seem to be the magic ingredient to this whole thing. 

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trks...rocket&_nkw=piltz+sprocket&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## keystone816 (Dec 9, 2013)

There is no warranty with a new saw and the don 't work on them either according to there ebay add.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! Lol


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 9, 2013)

Rockjock said:


> MS 180 250 260 all with larger bars and cutting like crazy!.. I found Piltz sprockets on ebay which seem to be the magic ingredient to this whole thing



If they don't do anything to the engines it seems like the sprockets would have to be a smaller and make the chain run slower so it can pull the longer bars and chains. I still don't see how those saws can be running bars like that stock. The biggest bar I run on my 044 is 25", and it's not very often it gets used.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 9, 2013)

Glad this thread got started . Ive been wondering about this myself . Ive been tempted to buy one of the 170 or 180's just to see what the deal is


----------



## Weesa20 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it is combination of gearing and small, high performance chain- he says in the video that it is a MS250 running PS3 which is PICCO super (full chisel?)...which is probably why these says don't have a warranty- the PS3 chain is only for saws with 2 HP or less and the MS250 is rated at 3HP...I don't know what else they could have done to them if they didn't mess with the engines.


----------



## keystone816 (Dec 9, 2013)

What get's me is whoever is selling these saws it's like their hiding, no website no phone numbers, no warranty. And they don't discuss anything about there saws in there videos. It's not logical to overwork your saw with to big of a bar and chain, it just caught my interest and i thought some of you professionals might know a little something about these guys.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like a good square filed chain.


----------



## fuzz1500 (Dec 9, 2013)

Like putting wide racing slicks on a Yugo .... may look like it will do something special...but in reality it wont ! Just my take on it


----------



## labdad (Dec 9, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of the toilet paper oil filter JC Whitney used to sell in their catalog..just saying


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 9, 2013)

He certainly is asking a lot for a 180 Stihl...I couldn't get near that for mine and mine's not bad for what it is..


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 10, 2013)

old-cat said:


> *B S*



That says it all really!


----------



## Little Al (Dec 10, 2013)

Weesa20 said:


> I think it is combination of gearing and small, high performance chain- he says in the video that it is a MS250 running PS3 which is PICCO super (full chisel?)...which is probably why these says don't have a warranty- the PS3 chain is only for saws with 2 HP or less and the MS250 is rated at 3HP...I don't know what else they could have done to them if they didn't mess with the engines.


If that is what he is doing I would have thought he would have a problem after a time as bars of that size I would have thought are for 3/8th std chain size not lo pro & possibly also his spur/ rim sprocket. perhaps he thinks the saw will have long gone if & when this occurs[ hence no warrenty] stand corrected if wrong


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 10, 2013)

Weesa20 said:


> I think it is combination of gearing and small, high performance chain- he says in the video that it is a MS250 running PS3 which is PICCO super (full chisel?)...which is probably why these says don't have a warranty- the PS3 chain is only for saws with 2 HP or less and the MS250 is rated at 3HP...I don't know what else they could have done to them if they didn't mess with the engines.


There's only so much they could do to the engine anyways. The 192 and 250 are clamshells. I did see a 261 with a 28" bar from them however. They often use the keyword "hot saw" in their ads as well. I know that the eBay acct has enough neg feedback that I wouldn't buy.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about ordering the 16 pin sprocket for my s25cva. Then I can get rid of the rest of my saws thanks to all the extra power.


----------



## krushing73 (Jan 7, 2014)

Its amazing not one person on here has at least bought a sprocket and chain to try them. My question is ...why do they include a new stihl bar in their kits. Wouldn't the original stihl bar be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 7, 2014)

krushing73 said:


> My question is ...why do they include a new stihl bar in their kits. Wouldn't the original stihl bar be the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
It is just a marketing ploy to get more money. They probably buy a new oversized bar for the saw. An MS250 will not come with a 25" bar from the dealer.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2014)

I know with standard 3/8 pitch chain, when running anything over 8-9 pin, the tail of the bar needs to be modified


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2014)

Also......someone here should send this fruitcake the link to this thread.


----------



## nk14zp (Jan 7, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I know with standard 3/8 pitch chain, when running anything over 8-9 pin, the tail of the bar needs to be modified


You mean the twenty pin I just ordered for my minimac isn't plug and play?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2014)

nk14zp said:


> You mean the twenty pin I just ordered for my minimac isn't plug and play?


You may also need to modify the clutch cover with that one!!


----------



## Grqnbech (Jan 7, 2014)

I run a ported stihl 044/046 with a 3/8 full chisel chain and 24" bar. 

It would be fun to put a 14 teeth sprocket and run 325 chain....


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2014)

Grqnbech said:


> It would be fun to put a 14 teeth sprocket and run 325 chain....



No it wouldn't......well not with a 24" bar anyway.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 7, 2014)

labdad said:


> Kinda reminds me of the toilet paper oil filter JC Whitney used to sell in their catalog..just saying



Well, those toilet paper filters are still one of the best compressed shop air filter/water separators ever made. Never tried one one an oil system.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 7, 2014)

krushing73 said:


> Its amazing not one person on here has at least bought a sprocket and chain to try them. My question is ...why do they include a new stihl bar in their kits. Wouldn't the original stihl bar be the same.
> It is a new bar for a Stihl if it's 24(28)". Not a Stihl bar.
> Cause Stihl doesn't make one that size for the 250........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushing73 (Jan 7, 2014)

But they have a 16 inch kit for a 180 with a stihl bar and that's pretty common I think. That full skip chisel on a 16 inch bar would be a nightmare if the tip hit anything. ...wouldn't it? They say they use them in their business. Must have good insurance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 7, 2014)

krushing73 said:


> But they have a 16 inch kit for a 180 with a stihl bar and that's pretty common I think. That full skip chisel on a 16 inch bar would be a nightmare if the tip hit anything. ...wouldn't it? They say they use them in their business. Must have good insurance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really.


----------



## krushing73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok. Curiosity and the need for a small saw got the best of me and I ordered the 180 from them. I'll report back. I want to see how it compares to my ported shinny 488. The 488 I have will seriously cut for a mid size saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushing73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok. Curiosity and the need for a small saw got the best of me and I ordered the 180 from them. I'll report back. I want to see how it compares to my ported shinny 488. The modded 488 with semi chisel chain I have will seriously cut for a mid size saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 28, 2014)

krushing73 said:


> Ok. Curiosity and the need for a small saw got the best of me and I ordered the 180 from them. I'll report back. I want to see how it compares to my ported shinny 488. The modded 488 with semi chisel chain I have will seriously cut for a mid size saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushing73 (Jan 28, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


>


It's really not that bad a price because I wanted a 50 gauge bar and spur sprocket. Buy that extra with a good chain and it's about the same price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushing73 (Feb 4, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> He certainly is asking a lot for a 180 Stihl...I couldn't get near that for mine and mine's not bad for what it is..




If you put a 50 gauge bar on it with a high quality chain and changed out sprocket to a rim , that's about what you would have in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 4, 2014)

I, for one, am hoping for a video. Good luck!


----------



## redfin (Feb 4, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I, for one, am hoping for a video. Good luck!


x2


----------



## bootboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Those canon bars allow you to run picco chain. Stihl doesn't make a 25" bar that will run picco. 

The whole idea behind this so-called "hot rodding" is just running a 3/8 LP chain on an inordinately large bar. In theory a skinnier chain can be run on a longer bar with no work load increase on the saw.


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 5, 2014)

I believe it's all BS also. It's most likely just a good chain and possible sprocket swap. In a soft green wood and with the right touch... they can make a video look impressive. At best, they _might_ do a muffler mod.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> *B S*


 How about schlitz stihl


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 5, 2014)

ok ok ...I have a 10 tooth 3/8 Piltz Rocket Sprocket on my MS660, big bore, dual port muff. It is just what the saw needed. I run a 20" bar on it and I know that's a little on the small side for a MS660, but I use this saw primarily to buck saw logs into rounds. We all know how boring that job is, and most of my logs are under 18" anyway. The chain speed is quite amazing and I like these sprockets a lot just for this use. You have to have a custom chain made as my 20" bar now requires 73 links instead on 72. I'm telling you a stock 9 tooth 3/8" chain is nothing for a MS660..a 10 tooth isn't much either.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2014)

Modify the bar m you can run the 72 DL. You can buy from Madsens and probably save money over what they charge on eBay.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 5, 2014)

It's ok I spin my own loops anyway. I get a 100' roll of 36RS every other year or so. I do find that with those sprockets that if the chain is a little loose then the chain tries to come off track and ruin the drive links. I just have to make sure the chain isn't loose. I recommend that people at least try them before they gripe about them. I'm not sure about putting them on anything smaller than a Magnum series saw, and I know I wouldn't want on on my 250's.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure what he did or how he did it but that 250 is throwing some chips


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2014)

I've got a 9 pin but don't use it for production cutting. Those are too expensive to use up when an 8 pin is $4.75


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've got a 9 pin but don't use it for production cutting. Those are too expensive to use up when an 8 pin is $4.75


The 9 pin came stock on my saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2014)

luckydozenfarm said:


> The 9 pin came stock on my saw.



Did you buy one from him? He's about $300 higher than I can buy one for.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Did you buy one from him? He's about $300 higher than I can buy one for.


whoops my bad...it came with an eight pin and I have a 9 pin Piltz sprocket now. I got it off ebay for like $40. Sorry I had my numbers off by one pin..After your last post I thought I had better go check what I have on it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-saw-R...830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a141017e


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2014)

They are $12 cheaper from the place I mentioned. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 5, 2014)

How about those bucking spikes???!!!! That 180 looks like it has 090 dawgs!


----------



## 94BULLITT (Feb 5, 2014)

ptjeep said:


> How about those bucking spikes???!!!! That 180 looks like it has 090 dawgs!



They add 4.5hp on a MS180


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 6, 2014)

94BULLITT said:


> They add 4.5hp on a MS180


I find that turning you hat backwards and having a few spectators is always worth a few HP. LOL


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 15, 2014)

krushing73 said:


> Ok. Curiosity and the need for a small saw got the best of me and I ordered the 180 from them. I'll report back. I want to see how it compares to my ported shinny 488. The 488 I have will seriously cut for a mid size saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how did the saw run? Should have it by now not?


----------



## cupar (Jul 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## krushing73 (Jul 6, 2014)

swagler85 said:


> So how did the saw run? Should have it by now not?



I really like it. It cuts great. I'll try to make a video. I was wrong about the sprocket. It was not replaced with rim. I love the thicker bar. It doesn't bend like a piece of rubber. 
Yes I might blow it up in a few years but I can get a new piston off eBay for $12.00 or a compete top end for $32. About the price of a carb on most saws. It's a great saw for my clearing work. ( pop corn trees etc). If the bar will go across it , the little bugger will cut it like butter. I topped oaks with it last week with a lift for an older neighbor and three folks watching wanted one. If you can get a 50 quality bar and full chisel chain from somewhere else cheaper , I'd do it. You will have the same saw. You could always put the original bar and chain back if you need warranty work if you buy it from a dealer. . I know I would not have bought the 50 bar and chain if I hadn't found a package deal. I'm glad I did.


----------



## DSS (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I guess the ass just fell out of the market for any saw bigger than 40cc's. You don't need one. Just buy a tiny saw and put a huge bar on it, same thing. 

I don't believe this thread even exists.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 6, 2014)

DSS said:


> Well I guess the ass just fell out of the market for any saw bigger than 40cc's. You don't need one. Just buy a tiny saw and put a huge bar on it, same thing.
> 
> I don't believe this thread even exists.



Yes, it does strain the bounds of credulity, doesn't it???


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't say anything about his saws, but I have bought bars, rolls of chain, sprockets, and a few other small items and he was good to deal with


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 6, 2014)

I wonder if he ever sold that 090 non av he had. He was only asking $4,200 lol


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 6, 2014)

I always wondered about people running 16" & 18" bars with full 3/8 on larger displacement saws. I'm used to little saws running the same length bars with narrower kerf chain. 

So here we have a demonstration of the obvious reality that a narrower kerf chain takes less power to pull through the wood and people think it's a trick. I do think the manufacturers had it right in limiting those chains to shorter lengths though.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> I always wondered about people running 16" & 18" bars with full 3/8 on larger displacement saws. I'm used to little saws running the same length bars with narrower kerf chain.
> 
> So here we have a demonstration of the obvious reality that a narrower kerf chain takes less power to pull through the wood and people think it's a trick. I do think the manufacturers had it right in limiting those chains to shorter lengths though.


lts not a new trick for guys who like to mill, l like 050 bars for the reason you have more chain options...l have run picco on a 32" bar quite successfully. Our wood is not kind to picco though...l run 404 on my 660 and standarn 3/8 on 50cc saws.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jul 7, 2014)

Bad thing about narrow kerf is that you have to sharpen them a lot. I use my 880 to buck my poles into rounds because it's running a .404 chain. I don't have to carry the 880 through the woods which would be a killer, but I can make 100-150 rounds before I have to touch up the chain with the file. I used a .325 chain with a buddy the other day and it was getting dull after a few cuts. And the little chain was harder to touch up in my opinion because the cutters were so little.


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure baileys online has a bar for my ms390 thats at 42" bigger ones available but not in stock. Just over kill and baileys is great they just list what's available for certain saws. I don't know if this fleabay Piltz guy is a member but willing to say a fraud and being a clown selling joke scheme saws. He must trick people and make a buck. I should buy ms390's and slap on 42" bars and make a quick cookie cutting video in soft pine and make up my own hotrod name for my saws. Piltz is a joke if anyone googles this.


----------



## Little Al (Oct 17, 2016)

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm pretty sure baileys online has a bar for my ms390 thats at 42" bigger ones available but not in stock. Just over kill and baileys is great they just list what's available for certain saws. I don't know if this fleabay Piltz guy is a member but willing to say a fraud and being a clown selling joke scheme saws. He must trick people and make a buck. I should buy ms390's and slap on 42" bars and make a quick cookie cutting video in soft pine and make up my own hotrod name for my saws. Piltz is a joke if anyone googles this.



The guy on Fleabay doing the Piltz stuff has a dealer name of 'Kevlar gaffs" I think saws might be secondary to fishing & climbing kit


----------



## SweetpeaDave (Aug 7, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> I'm pretty sure baileys online has a bar for my ms390 thats at 42" bigger ones available but not in stock. Just over kill and baileys is great they just list what's available for certain saws. I don't know if this fleabay Piltz guy is a member but willing to say a fraud and being a clown selling joke scheme saws. He must trick people and make a buck. I should buy ms390's and slap on 42" bars and make a quick cookie cutting video in soft pine and make up my own hotrod name for my saws. Piltz is a joke if anyone googles this.


Do you know for a fact that he's a joke from personal experience? You must have purchased one of those kits to gain enough info to bash the guy like that? Or are you like one of those guys who happen upon a bar fight & gets a couple kicks in because it seems like the popular thing to do? I've read so many threads on here bashing this guys kit & even tried one, I usually just read posts but I'm commenting because I have a piltz rim drive, 3/8" .50 18" set up on my ms171 I'm not a professional logger but this little saw definitely flys as compared to the stock skinny sized 16" bar that it came with I just cut up a downed tree into 45+ logs no problem, I love it! Nobody likes a bully


----------



## SweetpeaDave (Aug 7, 2017)

It [email protected] rips! There I said it!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 7, 2017)

Maybe you should try some chain from Fabz while you're at it!


----------



## 94BULLITT (Aug 7, 2017)

Most of us understand how much power it takes to turn a given sprocket size. Usually stihl has them sized about right.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2017)

SweetpeaDave said:


> Do you know for a fact that he's a joke from personal experience? You must have purchased one of those kits to gain enough info to bash the guy like that? Or are you like one of those guys who happen upon a bar fight & gets a couple kicks in because it seems like the popular thing to do? I've read so many threads on here bashing this guys kit & even tried one, I usually just read posts but I'm commenting because I have a piltz rim drive, 3/8" .50 18" set up on my ms171 I'm not a professional logger but this little saw definitely flys as compared to the stock skinny sized 16" bar that it came with I just cut up a downed tree into 45+ logs no problem, I love it! Nobody likes a bully


That's the first time I've heard flying and ms171 used in the same sentence.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 7, 2017)

The reason non of us have tried these kits, is because there's nothing to try.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Aug 7, 2017)

SweetpeaDave said:


> Do you know for a fact that he's a joke from personal experience? You must have purchased one of those kits to gain enough info to bash the guy like that? Or are you like one of those guys who happen upon a bar fight & gets a couple kicks in because it seems like the popular thing to do? I've read so many threads on here bashing this guys kit & even tried one, I usually just read posts but I'm commenting because I have a piltz rim drive, 3/8" .50 18" set up on my ms171 I'm not a professional logger but this little saw definitely flys as compared to the stock skinny sized 16" bar that it came with I just cut up a downed tree into 45+ logs no problem, I love it! Nobody likes a bully


 If this is the picture you want to paint than Yeah sure I'm a bully to Piltz, Fabz and that tard that claims to be a veteran but isn't and can't get his story straight. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Your opinion is that I'm a bully and Piltz kits are awesome and a ms171 is a ripper. My opinion about you is that you know nothing about saws and wasted your money on the Piltz kit when you could have just simply ditched that dull safety chain and put a new Stihl pro chain on that saw. Also if we are bullies than people DO like bullies because look at the likes people get when they call out this Piltz guy on his BS. Your not going to win a Piltz hot saws are "rippers and fly" fight around here. Have a good day Sweetpea and welcome to the site.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 7, 2017)

Some time ago, I gave the guy the benefit of the doubt and sent a few questions his way. He danced around them with all the grace of an elephant in a tutu. I don't mind enthusiastic, but I can't stand dishonest.


----------



## TBS (Aug 7, 2017)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Maybe you should try some chain from Fabz while you're at it!



But.... But.... But.... Fabz says his razor chains are....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 7, 2017)

SweetpeaDave said:


> Do you know for a fact that he's a joke from personal experience? You must have purchased one of those kits to gain enough info to bash the guy like that? Or are you like one of those guys who happen upon a bar fight & gets a couple kicks in because it seems like the popular thing to do? I've read so many threads on here bashing this guys kit & even tried one, I usually just read posts but I'm commenting because I have a piltz rim drive, 3/8" .50 18" set up on my ms171 I'm not a professional logger but this little saw definitely flys as compared to the stock skinny sized 16" bar that it came with I just cut up a downed tree into 45+ logs no problem, I love it! Nobody likes a bully


There are the laws of physics........
The Phitz guy posts things that violate them.

I've never met him or used his products. But doing the same thing and it not working makes me think if I bought them from him they wouldn't work either.

Laws of physics..........if ya want to try some different saws let me know.
You will be amazed.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Aug 7, 2017)

SweetpeaDave said:


> Do you know for a fact that he's a joke from personal experience? You must have purchased one of those kits to gain enough info to bash the guy like that? Or are you like one of those guys who happen upon a bar fight & gets a couple kicks in because it seems like the popular thing to do? I've read so many threads on here bashing this guys kit & even tried one, I usually just read posts but I'm commenting because I have a piltz rim drive, 3/8" .50 18" set up on my ms171 I'm not a professional logger but this little saw definitely flys as compared to the stock skinny sized 16" bar that it came with I just cut up a downed tree into 45+ logs no problem, I love it! Nobody likes a bully


Dude....i dont know mr kevlargaffs, im sure hes a nice guy. His ebay stuff, though, is (almost) universally known as ********. As said above, laws of physics cannot be denied, least of all by an ms171...as said in detroit, theres no replacement for displacement


----------



## cus_deluxe (Aug 7, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> But.... But.... But.... Fabz says his razor chains are....


That is fantastic!


----------



## bikemike (Aug 7, 2017)

Wonder if the 171 would be a real race saw with the stihl 1/4 inch chain. May need a 40 inch bar to keep the saw manageable


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 7, 2017)

bikemike said:


> Wonder if the 171 would be a real race saw with the stihl 1/4 inch chain. May need a 40 inch bar to keep the saw manageable


I doubt a 170 would have enough power to kickback a 40" bar. 
So safety wins!!!


----------



## bikemike (Aug 8, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> I doubt a 170 would have enough power to kickback a 40" bar.
> So safety wins!!!


Good point.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 8, 2017)

labdad said:


> Kinda reminds me of the toilet paper oil filter JC Whitney used to sell in their catalog..just saying



Those are actually legit and used to be used quite a bit on larger engines as a bypass filter.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 8, 2017)

Legendary and still readily available.


http://www.toiletpaperoilfilter.com/thetoiletpaperoilfiltercompany.html


And we cant forget the Marvel Mystery inverse oiler.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARVEL-MYSTERY-INVERSE-OILER-Model-P-1-Pint-NOS-Free-shipping-/162597210641?hash=item25db8c8a11


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 8, 2017)

ironman_gq said:


> Those are actually legit and used to be used quite a bit on larger engines as a bypass filter.


Even better when you used Angel Soft Professional toilet paper. 
I didn't know there were skill levels for toilet paper. Lol

All kidding aside.....those filters work well in the right situation.


----------



## leavethegasoline (Oct 14, 2017)

keystone816 said:


> Can someone explain to me what the deal is with these saws, i can't seem to find much info on them and i am just curious


can anyone here wake up and defend our industry??? of course piltz stuff is kick ass and totally works.  do you remember 20 tears ago? it took an 660 to pull chain through a 30 inch log getting the same shitty gas mileage as your junk camero


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 14, 2017)

leavethegasoline said:


> can anyone here wake up and defend our industry??? of course piltz stuff is kick ass and totally works. do you remember 20 tears ago? it took an 660 to pull chain through a 30 inch log getting the same shitty gas mileage as your junk camero


Yes. 20 tears ago.
I'm done crying now....

And do tell....what is your industry????

And what color is the sky in your world??


----------



## weimedog (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## weimedog (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## bikemike (Oct 21, 2017)

weimedog said:


>



One day il have a saw so bad azz like that, and I'm gunna send it to the shop for a footprint gas pedal


----------

